# Diego is now 14 months !



## derby98 (Feb 9, 2008)

Well our boy Diego is now 14 months old. 74lbs & 25".
Took a few pics today. Tried to stack him but we gave up after 30 minutes!
What ya'll think of our boy now that he's all grown up?


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh goodness! He is adorable but the pic of him licking his nose is WONDERFUL!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

he is so handsome 
agreed pic of him licking his nose is awesome


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Very handsome boy! Nice to see green trees in someone's yard - lol, love the putting green.


----------



## Sweet Mammy (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice pictures! He is Beautiful ...stacked or not!







looks like a real sweetie


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Handsome!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Great looking boy!


----------



## Artoshi (Mar 28, 2009)

Gorgeous


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

i love the tongue out of mouth/happy gsd pics!


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

He is stunning!


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

He's looking great.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

He's a very handsome dog.. reminds me of my Jackson a little.


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

Nice pictures of Diego. He is looking great with nice color and his face is great. His size and proportions are almost identical to Juli but she is a little darker. I'll try to post some new pictures of Juli when I get a chance. 

Glenn


----------



## ROY1 (Sep 22, 2008)

wow what a handsome boy!!


----------



## Artoshi (Mar 28, 2009)

His pic could be printed on any dogfood packaging.. and will surely gain more sale volume bcoz of presenter (Diego) itself.

He is really a good looking presenter!

Envy... From Bangkok, Thailand.


----------



## derby98 (Feb 9, 2008)

Thank You all for the kind words.


----------



## bnwalker (Aug 7, 2004)

VERY handsome boy!


----------



## sju279 (Dec 18, 2008)

What a gorgeous boy! He reminds me a lot of my Rico. Looks like he was...um...very "excited" to have his pictures taken!


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

I think he looks, er....."happy."


----------

